# hydration pack advice



## lgoldie10 (Jan 15, 2012)

im looking to buy a hydration pack but i need one that can hold a lunchbox of food, tools, a bottle of water and possible a jacket. i have a budget of up to 30-40 pound.

could anyone help?

thanks


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Look at the Osprey line of packs...very nice and feature-laden.


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea Ospreys is good.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

The magnetic bite-value is no-joke, I LOVE IT. No more tube bouncing around. I have had Camelbak products for years and they are fine, but the Osprey just is much nicer IMHO. I have a smaller pack, the Viper 7; I rarely ride more than 2 hours and am always a short hike back to civilization.


----------



## tatt22d (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm having the same problem. I now use my old army bag which is a giant CamelBak "Mother Load", way to big for what I need. I need something slightly bigger than the Osprey's, carry small tool kit, first aid, extra tubes, pump, and snacks, also water bladder. Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> Look at the Osprey line of packs...very nice and feature-laden.


+2 I have had camelbaks and a new Osprey pack. The Osprey feels better, and has way more options. Nothing against Camelbaks but the Osprey is a really top notch pack.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

The Osprey options are probably pretty limited for only 40pounds. They are on the highend of the price range when it comes to hydration packs. That said, they are good quality and certainly worth the money. CamelBak is good stuff as well. Personally, I love my HydraPak though the one I got is a little small. When I can afford it, I'll get a larger pack, another HydraPak.


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

tatt22d said:


> I'm having the same problem. I now use my old army bag which is a giant CamelBak "Mother Load", way to big for what I need. I need something slightly bigger than the Osprey's, carry small tool kit, first aid, extra tubes, pump, and snacks, also water bladder. Anybody have any suggestions?


Osprey can go as big as you need. Look at Syncro 15, Viper 13, and Raptor 14 or 18 depending on what you want. You could probably get by with just a 10 since I carry all that stuff in mine plus some extras like paracord, binoculars and a Ka-bar depending on the occasion....I would suggest a larger one though because I cant fit much along the lines of even the lightest spare clothing. One the stretch pocket on my Raptor 10 I can barely fit work gloves.

I have a thread forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/osprey-781813.html


----------



## Posterchild66 (May 24, 2012)

I have been quite content with my Camelbak Mule. I think it will hold what you need. Also depends a bit on how much water capacity you want. 

Maybe when it breaks I will step up to an Osprey.


----------

